# Friends of Berthoud Pass stoke and big thank you.



## Brent (Oct 23, 2003)

*Friends of Berthoud Pass*

Thanks for the update and for your efforts. You guys are providing a great service to those of us who enjoy the backcountry up there.

I am sending my donation today.

Brent


----------

